# Blu ray no prende desde un apagon



## POLLIE (Ago 31, 2014)

Hola amigos, ojala alguien pueda orientarme, mi bluray no enciende, se fue una vez la luz y desde entonces no volve a prende, he revisado la tarjeta y parase estar bien, alguien pudiera orientarme y decirme *qu*e puede ser, yo se los agradeceria mucho.
De antemano muchas gracias


----------



## R-Mario (Sep 1, 2014)

:-\  revisa el fusible principal, si esta quemado cambiarlo por otro igual. Si la cosa funciona pues que bien y si no mejor llevarlo a que lo revise un técnico.  Me da la impresión que no conoces del tema por eso mi sugerencia. Saludos


----------



## Cdma System (Sep 1, 2014)

Ajna dijo:


> :-\  revisa el fusible principal, si esta quemado cambiarlo por otro igual. Si la cosa funciona pues que bien y si no mejor llevarlo a que lo revise un técnico.  Me da la impresión que no conoces del tema por eso mi sugerencia. Saludos




Con lo de "cambiar el fusible y ya" no estoy de acuerdo, hay que medir que todos los voltajes estén en su lugar y después decir "listo"
Sí estoy de acuerdo con que "lo lleve a un técnico" antes de que lo arruine más de lo que está, como le pasa a cientos de personas todos los días.
En gral. Últimamente  todos piensan que reparar algo es cualquier cosa y cualquiera lo puede hacer, para algo se estudia electrónica o me equivoco?


----------



## papirrin (Sep 1, 2014)

Si fue un pico de voltaje ademas de verificar el fusible revisa si hay un varistor dañado por ahi en la entrada de los 110vac/220vac


----------



## POLLIE (Sep 1, 2014)

Hola gracias por responderm*E* dejenme contarles *QU*e el fusibles esta bien y he estado chekeando y no me saca los voltajes *QU*e me indica la placa por lo *QU*e supongo *QU*e el transformador esta mal ya *QU*e en la pata de *QU*e debe sacar 12 v. solo esta*N* sal*IE*ndo 5.
*G*racias por el aporte y si tienen alguna otra sugerencia sera *BIENVENIDA*


----------



## papirrin (Sep 1, 2014)

si sabes que se escribe "que" en lugar de "ke", es una falta de ortografia y provoca que te acostumbres a cometer mas errores ortograficos como "bien benida" en lugar de "bienvenida"


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 1, 2014)

POLLIE dijo:


> Hola gracias por responderm*E* dejenme contarles *QU*e el fusibles esta bien y he estado chekeando y no me saca los voltajes *QU*e me indica la placa por lo *QU*e supongo *QU*e el transformador esta mal ya *QU*e en la pata de *QU*e debe sacar 12 v. solo esta*N* sal*IE*ndo 5.
> *G*racias por el aporte y si tienen alguna otra sugerencia sera *BIENVENIDA*



*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. Esto incluye emplear signos de puntuación, (Por ejemplo "Punto y Aparte"), comenzar un renglón nuevo con mayúscula, Etc. No nos gusta la escritura *"En Bloque"*


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 1, 2014)

experimentador dijo:


> En gral. Últimamente  todos piensan que reparar algo es cualquier cosa y cualquiera lo puede hacer, para algo se estudia electrónica o me equivoco?





agrego una cosa ,así que el transformador esta mal 
lo ultimo que se rompe es el transformador,
esas fuente no vale la pena repararlas (a no ser que solo sea algún capasitor)
ya que los módulos nuevos cuestan poco y nada,son mas económicos que si vas a comprar los repuestos para reparar la fuente


----------

